# wanted an electricity blue crayfish



## alvin421 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi
I am really interested in electricity blue crayfish. Does anyone has some babies for sale in campbell river? Or anyone willing to ship? and how much??

Thanks a lot!!!

can reply me here or email me : [email protected]


----------

